# Canadian soldier downloaded 1,600 child images on CFB computer in Quebec



## ark (25 Jun 2004)

> Military brass in Quebec waited eight months to call the cops after discovering a soldier was using a Canadian Forces computer to traffic child pornography and had downloaded 1,600 images while he was working. According to documents obtained by Sun Media, officials at CFB Valcartier discovered in June 2002 that the father of three was using a work computer to lure teenage girls to nude photo shoots, by promising them modelling contracts, but was also distributing child pornography.
> 
> The discovery came only a few months after he had already appeared in court for sexually assaulting two teenage girls.
> 
> ...



http://www.canoe.ca/NewsStand/CalgarySun/News/2004/06/24/511837.html


----------



## Military Brat (25 Jun 2004)

Oh boy, now this is sure to cause a PR nightmare. 

I hope this guy spends his fair share of time in the slammer.

I have pity for this guys 3 children, their father is a real lamer.


----------



## Infanteer (25 Jun 2004)

All this could have been easily dealt with....


----------



## 1feral1 (25 Jun 2004)

Truly now, this disgusts me to no end!

PR nightmare or not, facts are facts, and like the above post, he should pay the nastiest punnishment available. Heck, hangings to good for him, maybe the mothers of sexaully abused children should have a go at him?

It goes to show you that no one is ammune to such abhorrent behaviour.

I trust your DFDA (Defence Force Discipline Act) makes a most CLASSIC example out of him giving him the most maximun punnishment allowed. Zero tolerance for such bevahoiur is the only outsome.

Put him in mainstream population of a gaol, and they'll teach him some tolerance. Even in the prison culture, they even have codes of conduct.

 :rage:

Wes


----------



## ags281 (25 Jun 2004)

Makes me think of that Rowan Atkinson skit where he's playing the Devil ("but you can call me Toby")

Something to the tune of "rapists and pedophiles, if you could just line up in front of this small guillotine" (indicates waist height)


----------



## casing (25 Jun 2004)

The guy obviously needs counselling.  Well, now he'll get his shot at playing the "teenage girl" in prison when he becomes Killer's bitch for several years.

And what the hell happened to the zero tolerance?


----------



## Gunnar (25 Jun 2004)

I think the issue is that the military brass waited 8 months to do something about it.  I can't hold the Forces responsible for the action of one member, but I can hold them responsible for the inaction of the brass.


----------



## K. Ash (29 Jun 2004)

Just goes to show your likely to find sickos anywhere.

Infanteer has the right idea.


----------



## Scott (5 Jul 2004)

Makes me recall SHARP training. I was told, by one of my superiors, unofficially of course, that SHARP was brought in so that you'd have NO excuse under those circumstances and so that they could nail your backside firmly to the wall. We all know that there are many more reasons than that, but I do think that SHARP was brought in so that the CF could protect itself by leaving itself an out in situations like these. It was explained to me that under SHARP guidelines, once you had received the training that you did not pass "GO" it was just straight on with how you were to be dealt with.

Ahhhhhh, what would Maclean's, the CBC or The Globe and Mail be if we didn't always have Military Members screwing up? 

I mean no humour in that remark.

Cheers


----------



## dmt28 (6 Jul 2004)

People giving there opinion on this case are probably dormant pedophile. No one knows what happen to this guy to act like he did. Before judging so fast we should get both side of the story. No one is away from depression, PTS and other kind of problem. Think about that.


----------



## brin11 (6 Jul 2004)

dmt28,  

This dormant pedophile thinks you need to get a grip!     It's just a matter of time before pedophiles who look at kiddie porn act on their sick drives.  Poor baby, I guess society drove him to do it.  Infanteer has the right idea!  I, for one, DO have zero tolerance for this behaviour.


----------



## excoelis (6 Jul 2004)

Listen buds,

PEDOPHILIA is a COMPLETELY UNACCEPTABLE manifestion of stress in my opinion.



> People giving there opinion on this case are probably dormant pedophile



Yeah, thanks for the psychology lesson there Sigmund.

Hell of a first post :


----------



## ags281 (6 Jul 2004)

dmt28 said:
			
		

> People giving there opinion on this case are probably dormant pedophile. No one knows what happen to this guy to act like he did. Before judging so fast we should get both side of the story. No one is away from depression, PTS and other kind of problem. Think about that.



I'm with excoelis on this one. That line of reasoning is complete garbage. Such violation of children is totally unacceptable irrespective of the perpetrator's state of mind. I am completely apalled that you could believe this kind of behaviour is acceptable under any circumstances. 

The above argument makes just as much sense as someone saying "sorry, but because he was drunk he didn't know that raping your daughter was wrong, so he can't be held responsible for his actions."  Complete garbage.

I smell a troll.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (6 Jul 2004)

Dmt...you are giving an opinion on this case does this mean your a dormant pedophile as well?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (6 Jul 2004)

dmt28,
Wish I could post what I'd like to say to you but I like my job even more.
So I'll just say this,                                                                                      ,                                                                 !


NOW GO AWAY!


----------



## Lexi (6 Jul 2004)

Disgusting disgusting disgusting.

For once I agree with Infanteer.

It makes me angry that things like this are allowed to happen.

Lex


----------



## Mansell (9 Jul 2004)

You know that dmt won't come back and that he/she was just either a wanker, or someone who made that account for that topic specifically. That is the detraction of the internet, to hide behind the computer screen. 

Ah well, at least the great majority of us know and do the right thing.


----------



## Scott (10 Jul 2004)

It is still very distressing to me that he had the time to gather over 1600 hundred images. As for what should be done with him....Infanteer? Please lead the way.

I know that mention was made that this bloke may have been suffering PTS, so what? In the end he was still wrong. Rehabilitate him concerning the PTS then lock the sick SOB up!


----------



## commando_wolf63 (10 Jul 2004)

There are no excuces for sexually abusing children. Any excuse that a pedo uses is lame, put the offender in the general prison population why should a pedo be in protected custody. what about their Innocent victim.


----------



## Jarnhamar (10 Jul 2004)

Look at the guy whos in the news. He had over 60 sexual and violent counts against him.  EVERYONE including the guys mother was saying he should NOT be let out of prison. Everyone was saying he WILL sexually assauly, rape or hurt someone again. I think he even said he's sick and needs help. Whats the goverment do? Sets him free, hes back in jail waht, within 48 hours? Making death threats. Our justice system is screwed up.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (10 Jul 2004)

Ghost,
The clown your talking about is just a sick puke who should be used for organ donations. His goal in life is to be Canada's most prolific killer.
But what is worse is someone who should be protecting us,IE. the judge, said[not exact quote-will find later] "Are you sure this is what you want? It grieves me to have to do this, remember I'm on your side"   SAD!!!


----------



## bossi (10 Jul 2004)

re: so-called "dormant pedophile"
Pedophilia is unacceptable.
Furthermore, I view it as distasteful that anybody would attempt to misdirect societal condemnation of pedophilia, attempting to elicit sympathy by linking this abhorrent behaviour to PTSD
(i.e. it also irks me, inasmuch as this can also be perceived as innuendo simply by mentioned pedophilia and PTSD in the same sentence - pedophilia is despicalble.   PTSD is in no way a crime against society, but rather an "injury" sustained by a human being).

As to "dormant", I suspect it's the philosophical argument that everybody is a "dormant murderer"
(i.e. except that some are able to control their urges).

Yes, theoretically, every human being is capable of various physical acts.
Whether or not they act them out is another thing.
Similarly, everybody has "dormant PTSD" - whether or not "it gets to them" is simply a factor of time, intensity, circumstances, and most of all - support from peers.

And while we're on the topic of criminals who dream of or actually commit sexual acts with children, let's get something else straight:   Pedophilia and sexual assault are two different things.
Catching a pedophile before he or she commits sexual assault is preferable to afterwards.

And, if anybody ever harms my five-year-old son, I've been in the Army during four decades but no amount of military discipline will be able to prevent me from hunting down the animal and neutralising him or her (and, no - I wouldn't necessarily render them permanently "dormant" - it would actually be more fitting justice to introduce a pedophile to the "general population" in our penitentiaries ... so they can personally and repeatedly experience the terror they themselves inflicted upon another human being - one of the few arguments I'll ever accept when debating the death penalty is that "hanging is too good for certain crimes" as oppose to continued, unrelenting, excruciating punishment).

Ever wonder why this particular crime evokes such fierce reactions from soldiers?
Because it's our sworn duty to defend innocents.
Killing the enemy is sometimes a necessary evil - pedophilia is pure evil.

And now, I'm going to go enjoy the rest of the weekend with my beautiful son.


----------



## Scott (10 Jul 2004)

Well done bossi!

I have had a hard time controlling my temper when it comes to this issue while writing a post to share. You have summed up my feelings wholeshot with your last. I am sure that if I had children I may feel the sting of this topic more, hopefully none of us have to react to something as heinous as this.

Cheers


----------



## Freight_Train (26 Jul 2004)

http://www.canoe.ca/NewsStand/WinnipegSun/News/2004/07/25/556091.html
Sun, July 25, 2004 

Cries for help were ignored: ex-soldier

Blames military for child pornography charges

By STEPHANIE RUBEC, Ottawa Bureau

OTTAWA -- A former JTF 2 soldier says the military ignored his cries for help a year before he was charged with sexually assaulting two teenage girls and trafficking kiddie porn. M-Cpl. Denis Morisset, a former signals operator for the elite commando unit, said he repeatedly asked his superiors for help as he sank deeper into depression in 2000. 

Morisset told Sun Media during a phone interview from Quebec City that he never would have acted on his sexual urges had the Canadian Forces been willing to help and provide him access to therapy. 

"I was trying to get help. I knew there was something wrong and I wanted to fix it," he said. 

Morisset blames his behaviour on his JTF 2 boss' reaction to his request for a transfer to a combat unit in 2000, after two years and about 30 deployments with the secretive counter-terrorism unit. 

Soldiers recruited for JTF 2 are considered the smartest and most physically fit of the Canadian Forces. 

Morisset said with his 17-years of service he expected a quick approval, instead the brass insisted he transfer to Kingston and teach his trade to new recruits. 

"I was put on a shelf because someone didn't like me," he said. "It's like I lost all my confidence in the army. They completely refused everything I wanted." 

Morisset said he spiralled into depression and began surfing the net and joining chat groups. Morisset said he also began seeing a military psychologist. 

In December 2000, after being transferred to the Defence Department headquarters in Ottawa, Morisset said he reached an all time low and met with two Gatineau teenage girls for sex. 

That same month he confessed his acts and his penchant for kiddie porn to a friend -- a military police officer. 

He was advised to get help from his military psychologist. Morisset said he told his psychologist everything, and was advised to take a break from work. 

'SENT ME HOME WITH DRUGS' 

"The only thing they could think to do was send me home on vacation with drugs," Morisset said. 

Morisset got his transfer to CFB Valcartier shortly after and began consulting a new military psychiatrist. He also continued to surf the net at work and at his new Quebec City home. 

Early last year he was charged by the NIS with a slew of child pornography offences after his home computer was seized. 

Valcartier bosses had known for eight months that Morisset had downloaded 1,600 pornographic images at work, but didn't call the NIS until after Morisset was charged. 

Last fall Morisset pleaded guilty to two charges of possession of child pornography and was sentenced to three years in prison. He served less than half that time. 

The Canadian Forces have refused to comment on Morisset's allegations. 

But Lt. Morgan Bailey, spokesperson for the military's health services group, said every soldier has access to a 24-hour helpline that offers referrals to military and civilian doctors. 

"Mental health has become one of the foremost priorities of the Canadian Forces Health Services Group," Bailey said.


----------



## ags281 (26 Jul 2004)

So he asked for help. Um, correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't the services of a psychologist considered appropriate help for mental/emotional problems? What did he expect to get, a brain transplant to replace the evil thoughts? Let's not forget that he's also complaining that his boss sent him to a rear echelon job rather than a combat unit. Sorry, but I'm definately with the boss on this one. The last place I'd want to see a person with serious mental problems is a combat unit.

If he felt he really needed help but wasn't receiving enough from the military, then why didn't he seek it out privately as well? Does he expect us to believe that a soldier with 17 years in has no idea how to take initiative? At the bare minimum I'd expect he'd know how to take responsibility for his own actions. Seems not though.

With this and a certain F-16 pilot there seems to be a disgusting amount of "yes I did it, but it's somebody else's fault" going around.


----------



## Scott (26 Jul 2004)

If he had enough initiative to get in and work with JTF then he had more than enough initiative to reach out further.

In my experience the CF makes it very easy for those in high stress positions to get the help they need. It was offered to me several times during SwissAir and the offers kept coming after. There is also the internal system of Padres there as well, Padres never leave you alone, I mean, they are always around somewhere and they are some of the best guys to talk to. Point is, this guy had several options, now he should go to jail and rot. BYEEEEE

Just thoughts

Cheers


----------



## Slim (26 Jul 2004)

Well its been pretty much said what should happen to the person in question...No tolerance for stuff like that, and his repeated requests for help...I wonder how loud he was asking?

The only other thing I'll say is that of course our lovely left-wing socialist press had to mention that he had served in the JTF2. Thanks a bunch for that! :

Well, one more media story that the public in general can use to slag the service. 

Slim


----------



## dutchie (26 Jul 2004)

I am always very sceptical of those who get caught and then say "I asked for help and was ignored". So let me get this straight, he's a pedophile, knows it, knows it's fu**ing evil & sick, asks for help, gets ignored......and stops there? what did he say to himself..."Oh, well, I guess it's not that important.....where's my computer."?!?!?!

This guy should have walked up to the first cop he saw and said, "I am a pedophile, and don't want to be....help me please."

As sick as this pricks are, and as hated as they are, no decent cop would either: a-turn him down, or b-beat the snot out of him. He would get help....very quickly.

Common sense. If your mind is fu**ed, and your gonna hurt someone, you tell someone before you do it.

And don't even bring up PTS, Fetal Alcohol, or a mean daddy.......lots of others have experienced this, and don't rape anyone......nevermind the fact that pedophilia is incurable and definately not caused by adult experience....(ergo - no PTS defence).

What a sick and lame sh**pump.


----------



## Guardian (27 Jul 2004)

Freight_Train said:
			
		

> Morisset told Sun Media during a phone interview from Quebec City that he never would have acted on his sexual urges had the Canadian Forces been willing to help and provide him access to therapy...
> 
> Morisset said he also began seeing a military psychologist...
> 
> ...



ags281, I'm not getting it either. This sounds like therapy to me.

He was getting the help that he claims he needed but was denied. What would he have us do, lock him up? Well, now he is. Castrate him? Maybe not a bad idea - more merciful than some of the suggestions above... I'm solidly behind excoelis, bossi, commando_wolf63 and Bruce, though. When someone takes advantage of an innocent child in that manner, they cease to be a human being and become an animal, and society has a duty to excise the cancer. Lock the guy up and throw away the key - and may God have mercy on him.


----------



## bossdog (28 Jul 2004)

The whole situation is just plain 'ol wrong on so many different levels.


----------

